# Anyone watch or read Tokyo Ghoul?



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello!

Tokyo Ghoul (the anime) has come to a halt until January. (Oh no!) I really enjoyed it. I started the manga, but just mainly watched the series. I will get around to reading eventually.

Anyone have opinions, admirations, disagreements, or anything about it? What personality type do you think the characters are?


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I've been on the fence about it.

Every time I see an anime being hyped about on the anime sites I visit, I tend to avoid it.
I fell for that crap with Fooly Cooly and Evangelion. I did not enjoy those shows.


I'll probably get around to watching it in the future, though. It doesn't seem too bad from what I've read.


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah, I can totally understand. I really enjoy this one. I like this style of anime.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

I finished the manga....
sadfjdl;kdsadfjlk;jl; can't spoil it for you


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

ForestPaix said:


> I finished the manga....
> sadfjdl;kdsadfjlk;jl; can't spoil it for you


Haha thank you. I must read now.


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

Kaneki is...INFP, isn't he?
I actually like how the hero suffers. The first chapter is like telling me that this would be tragedy.

but only get to chapter 12.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

So, I've watched the series only and I haven't read the manga.

In my personal opinion, I think it was a decent anime to watch, but it could've been much, much better with a better execution. The story and plot itself I think isn't lacking in the slightest, but I felt as far as the series went, it was rushed in some parts and there could've been more effort placed into it. It felt like it had something good, but it wasn't completely there yet. Still, I have enjoyed it thus far.

My only other criticism was the most recent episode. It was essentially an entire episode slot about Kaneki being tortured, and although I understand that this was an essential moment in his transformation, I felt as though this moment was best captured more concisely rather than being drawn out for the whole episode. It was a little disappointing and I felt as though most of it was filler.


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah that's part of a hero...you must suffer.
Although just him being weak got me frustrated. So the last episode satisfied me greatly. 
@Clyme yeah they were delaying a lot and rushing. I just loved how they blacked out the gore.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

I've only seen two episodes so I can't type the characters yet (although I think Kaneki must be a IxFx), so far it's pretty good! I like the overall dark atmoshpere.


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

I have to agree with @Corleo he seems like a INFP. @Amaryllis if you watch the rest, let's us know your take on it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> I have to agree with @Corleo he seems like a INFP. @Amaryllis if you watch the rest, let's us know your take on it.


Will do! I don't have much time availaible at the moment, but my autumn break is in two weeks now, so I will be able to indulge in Ghoul studying rather than humanities :wink:


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> @Clyme yeah they were delaying a lot and rushing. I just loved how they blacked out the gore.


Indeed. That's my biggest problem with it, otherwise it was good.
Hah, yeah, I noticed that too. I wasn't too fond of that.


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Clyme said:


> Indeed. That's my biggest problem with it, otherwise it was good.
> Hah, yeah, I noticed that too. I wasn't too fond of that.


You weren't fond of it? Haha I was sometimes because it made me curious, but sometimes I caught myself frustrated.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> You weren't fond of it? Haha I was sometimes because it made me curious, but sometimes I caught myself frustrated.


No, not particularly. I was a little thrown off at first, but overall, I'd have preferred of everything were visible.


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

The manga shows a lot


----------



## DeceasedCrow (Oct 4, 2014)

Hmm.. the anime was very cool, still haven't read the manga yet tho. A friend of mines spoiled it to me anyways, so I don't think I will be reading it.

Kaneki is definitely a INFP! :tongue:


----------



## nameless07 (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been watching the anime, and yeah... wish there's 2nd season for the anime to catch up with manga version, i guess? 

i think i like the white-haired Kaneki more, and yeah~ currently fanboy-ing over it xD


----------



## miatopolis (Apr 14, 2013)

Whoaa I finished reading the manga and watching the anime!! and I LOVED it!
For some reason I feel like Kaneki is INFJ because of how he feels he's all alone and different but still taking the sacrifices and risks to defend the ones he cares, it kinda reminds me to some other INFJ heroes hehehehe


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah I thought of INFJ, but second guessed myself. Haha. White haired kaneki is pretty cool. Stopped reading the manga, but seems like he is the balanced version of Kaneki or combination of Rize.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

To those who have read the ending..It's confusing right?! So much is unexplained.


----------

